# And lest anyone think....



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's all work and no play around here... today was a day of pure fun playing ball at the beach. :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great day for you and Shala, beautiful beach pics.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

What a great way to spend this muggy day here. Beautiful shots!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great day for swimming if you have the hot, muggy weather we had here yesterday. You usually get our weather a day later. Always love to see photos of that pretty redhead Shala


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Soooo jealous!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos of beautiful Shala!.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Great photos. Looks like she had a blast. Nothing like a golden romping the beach.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> Great day for swimming if you have the hot, muggy weather we had here yesterday. You usually get our weather a day later. Always love to see photos of that pretty redhead Shala


It has been oppressively hot and humid here all this week. Temps of 85+ F, with humidity making it feel like 100+ F. We're really lucky to have that beach - it's dogs off leash, and very clean. And after all her hard work, she deserved a day of all fun! :smile2:


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful! Beach and pooch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

